# color management - corel



## tsunami7 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't want to make this a long post so here's the basic question: What setting should I be using for color management in Corel?

I'm running a 4800 dual system with MultiRIP. The problem is that when I print from corel the colors are not what they should be? To test a few things I printed color swatches from both corel and photoshop and the photoshop ones are very very close while the corel ones are considerably off. Since photoshop seems to be working well then I can assume the RIP and the printer are doing what they should and that leaves me pointing back to corel. Sooo, I changed the settings for color management in corel trying different things that seemed to make sense but nothing seemed to get the colors right. So, how does an square with and RGB value of 0,0,255 print true blue in photoshop but print dark blue in corel? 

well, this turned out to be a long post anyway, sorry...


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

what version of corel are you using?
Can you post a screen shot of the color management dialog?


----------



## tsunami7 (Nov 28, 2006)

Fluid said:


> what version of corel are you using?
> Can you post a screen shot of the color management dialog?


corel X3
I'll post a screen shot latter tonight.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

One thing you will want to do is make sure your cm settings are set to that of PS. Make sure you use the same ICC profiles, etc.


----------



## TooGoob (Jul 20, 2007)

tsunami7 said:


> ...So, how does an square with and RGB value of 0,0,255 print true blue in photoshop but print dark blue in corel?...


As a matter of fact, both programs will always print differently but not unsatisfactorily.

You may want to call tech support from where you purchased to check all the settings. If needed, you can look them up online from my link below “Dye Sub tips”. Look for ICC setup instructions.


----------



## tsunami7 (Nov 28, 2006)

Fluid said:


> One thing you will want to do is make sure your cm settings are set to that of PS. Make sure you use the same ICC profiles, etc.


This brings up an interesting point because in my system I have the RIP SW that I thought does the profiling. In other words the RIP has the "correct ICC profile" built in. When I print from photoshop I have the "let printer determine color" option picked. In corel there doesn not seem to be this kind of option. Plus, in photoshop the blues, reds, greens look correct on the screen and print how they look but in corel they look wrong and print bad? So, since things look and print well from photoshop i go back to something amiss in Corel. 

Unfortunately, I am away from the shop but I need to understand what's going on because I do most of my drawings in corel and most of my raster stuff with photoshop. They both should print great isn't that what I bought the RIP for?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

try turning color management off in Corel


----------



## tsunami7 (Nov 28, 2006)

Fluid said:


> try turning color management off in Corel


I did that and the colors look better on the screen but print the same as before. I used the VB script in corel to make a color swatch of my RGB palete and tried about 5 different color management settings including "off" then pressed them onto a white vapor micro. Nothing seemed to work well, except the Photoshop squares....


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Mike, I am not sure what you mean by the RIP SW? None of MultiRIP's products are called that. Can you please email me directly at [email protected] and I will help you through our product.

When trying to print accurate colors using any graphic program or RIP, you need to know both the color space of the graphic file that it is developed in and then put that into the RIP's RGB Source Profile or whatever output device you are using. 

It is also correct that CorelDraw does funny things to your graphics. We received an email from one of CorelDraw's lead programmers stating that their software has a defect when dealing with Postscript files when printing on rolls. Thus, MultiRIP has developed a work-around for this and is posted on its User Forum. Click on the link to view the post regarding using the PPD in Corel to get better colors - http://multiripusers.com/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1179036200. Your customer log-in information is required.

Below is the information posted on MultiRIP's User Forum for addressing the Color Management issue in Corel since it might help others. If you are using another RIP software, things might be different - so contact your Customer Support. 

CorelDraw operates differently than PhotoShop and makes it a little harder for you to set your Color Space for your graphic file. So, if you having problems getting your colors to come out in Corel, you might want to see if you can get the correct colors from another graphic program (i.e. PhotoShop). If your colors come out better in another program, then you just need to have your settings adjusted in Corel and possibly MultiRIP. You have two different options.

*OPTION #1: Turn Off Color Management in CorelDraw.*
This will leave all the color management to the RIP. When using MultiRIP, you have two choices. First, you can turn off your color management feature. To do this go, in to Tools ---> Color Management. 










Then, choose Turn Off Color Management in the drop-down box. 










Since your monitor runs on sRGB, choose sRGB profile in the RGB Source Profile field in MultiRIP. You can also try using ColorMatch RGB to see which one gives you the best looking graphic. Depending on whether you check the PPD box in Corel or not, your screen will look different. Below are screen shots of both.

Using PPD:









Not Using PPD:









*OPTION 2: Set Your Import / Export Color ICC Profiles in MultiRIP*
The other way is to set your import and export ICC profiles in CorelDraw. To do this, click on the Import/Export setting in the Color Management Screen. 








http://www.multirip.com/manual/ColorMgmnt3.jpg

Then set both your embedded import and export ICC profile settings.










Then, just make sure you choose the same RGB Source Profile in the RIP. 

*REMEMBER, BOTH THE GRAPHIC AND THE RIP SETTINGS NEED TO MATCH OR YOU HAVE TO TURN OFF THE COLOR MANAGEMENT IN THE GRAPHIC.*


----------



## tsunami7 (Nov 28, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> Mike, I am not sure what you mean by the RIP SW? None of MultiRIP's products are called that.


by RIP SW I mean MultiRIP version 7.2 software



DAGuide said:


> *OPTION #1: Turn Off Color Management in CorelDraw.*
> This will leave all the color management to the RIP. When using MultiRIP, you have two choices. First, you can turn off your color management feature. To do this go, in to Tools ---> Color Management.


Did this and printed and pressed my color palette and it was bad. really bad.



DAGuide said:


> *OPTION 2: Set Your Import / Export Color ICC Profiles in MultiRIP*
> The other way is to set your import and export ICC profiles in CorelDraw.


I would like to try this but i can't seem to pick the "ColorMatch - RGB" in the pull down menu in the advanced inport/export settings. It is not listed as an available option??











I'm not sure why this option would matter anyway because i am not importing or exporting anything but in fact creating the graphic in Corel and using the default RGB palette but I would be willing to try it. What's another couple of vapor micros at this point? 

Still looking for help?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Mike,

First of all, don't practice using Vapor Apparel shirts! Go to a fabric store and get the closest polyester fabric you can find to the vapor shirts. I recommend taking one of them with you and asking someone for help. Anyone that has talked to me directly knows that I tell them to practice on rolls of fabric instead of finished goods. It is not exactly going to be the same material, but the colors will be pretty close to the same and at a fraction of the cost.

Your other option is to try printing the graphic as something different than a CDR file. There is some setting in your CorelDraw that is preventing a CDR file from printing correctly. You can convert the image to a Bitmap or you can try publishing your file as a PDF (under the File Menu).

As I have stated, you are more than welcome to contact me directly if you would like. You can even send me a PM with your contact info and I will call you. Not sure what else I can do for you without speaking directly to you. You can also talk to the distributor that sold you the product as well. They should be able to help you.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## tsunami7 (Nov 28, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> First of all, don't practice using Vapor Apparel shirts!




I would agree but we have such a great arsenal of scrap vapor micros that it's hard not to. Also, I wanted to see exactly how the programs print on the material that I primarily use. I really thought I would be able to figure out the "right" setting and start printing jobs that day, you know start making profit, silly me I guess. 




DAGuide said:


> Your other option is to try printing the graphic as something different than a CDR file. There is some setting in your CorelDraw that is preventing a CDR file from printing correctly. You can convert the image to a Bitmap or you can try publishing your file as a PDF (under the File Menu).


I exported the file as a tiff and brought it into Photoshop and printed and pressed. This definitely changed the colors, some better some worse. I did several of these with various color management settings on/off/changed and also changing some of the tiff settings. [/quote]




DAGuide said:


> As I have stated, you are more than welcome to contact me directly if you would like.


Expect a call tomorrow. Today I'll talk with my distributor again and try their advice. 

thanks


----------



## drew-j (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi All
I am a newbe at this color management thing , and its driving me nuts. When ever I open a Bitmap or jpeg in Corel then print it the the colors are all washed out. I have turned off the color management in corel but it dont work. I am using CorelX3 and printing on a Roland.
Any assistance would be appreciated
Cheers
Drew


----------



## ralphe (Sep 25, 2007)

I do not know if this will help but..,

I work in xara because its easier than draw, faster, and more versatile, but there is no color management. Sooo.., for my dyesub projects I export the finished graphic as a png , import into corel and use the color management prescribed by artanium. Works perfect every time and the colors are great.

So while you're learning to print from draw to to your rip printer, why not export your corel work and print from adobe. An extra step, but it may get the work done.

Ralph 
The Airbrush Shop
Sacramento CA


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

drew-j said:


> Hi All
> I am a newbe at this color management thing , and its driving me nuts. When ever I open a Bitmap or jpeg in Corel then print it the the colors are all washed out. I have turned off the color management in corel but it dont work. I am using CorelX3 and printing on a Roland.
> Any assistance would be appreciated
> Cheers
> Drew


 
More times then not if your colors are dull and washed out in Corel Draw it is because they are using CMYK colors instead of RGB.


----------

